# EzTune software installation



## murphyd55 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just purchased my first MacBook Pro. I'm using a Gateway DVI 19" monitor and the resolution is "ok," but not great. I've downloaded the EzTune software, however, when I open to start the install, the file opens as a text file and a warning "this program can not run in DOS." I assume there is a Mac specific program, but, I can't find it. Anyone know where I can find it or where to go for help?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the software Mac software or Windows software? If it ends in .exe, then you can't use it in OS X. You can open the system preferences and change the resolution there.


----------



## murphyd55 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks sinclair_tm

It is .exe I'm looking for a Mac compatible version, if it exists. I've adjusted the system preference and my laptop display looks great, it's the 19" monitor that is fuzzy.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can adjust that from within the System preferences. If you are mirroring the screens, then the laptop's controls may be sitting right on top of the monitor's. If you are spanning, then there will be a window in the middle of the screen when you go to Displays. If this monitor is an older LCD, chances are it's native is 1280x1024 if it a 4:3. Wide screens are 1280x768 or 1280x960. It will not look fuzzy anymore once it is at it's native resolution.


----------

